# Setting up a fur shed/shop



## Fool'em (Sep 29, 2016)

Well I know what I had and it worked ok but that place is gone and I am starting over. 
I am planning on setting up the back of the new barn for my fur shed. 
Dimensions will be 12x24 with 7 of the 24ft taken up with a bathroom accessed from the outside for the pool in the summer. 
I am planning on insulation,water and heat other than that it's wide open to make it as cool as I want. There will be a window at either end. 
What are some fur shed must haves and or fur shed luxury items you guys have. 
Looking for some ideas so I do it the best I can the first time


----------



## Fool'em (Sep 29, 2016)

Guess I should add its a pole barn with 10ft walls

I'll post pics as I make some progress. I need to have it done by trapping season.


----------



## wicklundrh (Mar 18, 2014)

I have an electric skinner in mine. 1200 watt in the top of my rafters, cutoff switch on the wall, and extended remote. I have a pit drain in my barn so I have a hook anchored in the floor within the drain. Makes quick work when skinning deer. I've skinned some other fur with it but you have to be careful as they have a ton of power.


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

Three things that top my list of absolutely necessary needs in a fur shed are lighting, heat, and ventilation. Lighting I believe is critical and I did a lot of research with trial and error before I got what I wanted in my particular fur shed. 

Heat needs to be dry heat, very temp control-able, and balanced between floor and ceiling.

Last but not the least of the 3 is ventilation. I'm not talking about "adequate" ventilation, I'm talking about "control-able & verifiable" ventilation.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Seldom said:


> Last but not the least of the 3 is ventilation. I'm not talking about "adequate" ventilation, I'm talking about "control-able & verifiable" ventilation.


Especially after a chillie, burrito or bean soup dinner


----------



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

Good light helps. 68 degree heat, 12 hrs. a day. Dehumidifier, if necessary. Dry heat produced by wood, electric, if gas watch humidity. Air movement is a must. Don't need a fan on the fur. Biggest problem that I see with customers fur=lack of proper heat. Not enough is really better than too much. Once dry, and do it away from heat source, put in a cool spot to store, away from MICE. Don't leave fur hanging in a warm fur shop all season. My fur only in shop for a week at most. Then stored, no heat.


----------



## BigJoe. (Jul 6, 2015)

So your usable space is about 12X17. My fur shed is 12X16. I have a small Volglezane wood stove that works great. My shed is insulated so it heats easy and stays warm for hours.
I don't have water, yet. That for sure is a big plus. I ran out of storage fast when you have a good number of stretchers and big bulky items. ( store those in another building until needed) 
All traps a in totes and marked or labeled.
I have 2 work bench both are 2 foot wide and 8 foot long with good lighting over each one.
Tools and knives are mounted on the wall for easy access and off the bench.


----------



## Fool'em (Sep 29, 2016)

Finally getting some time to work on the shop. Got the area cleared out and floor epoxy down. 
In the process of framing now. Exterior of the barn gets worked in the daylight and inside worked after dark. 
So far barn has got: 16x24 addition, paint job, gutters, electrical to barn and about half interior electrical completed. 
Still have to install new service doors as lack of gutters ruined the originals.


----------



## wicklundrh (Mar 18, 2014)

Very nice. I hate sliding pole barn doors. I always put roll up doors in. If the opening is 8 ft tall, buy a 10 foot roll up. Menards special orders most any size you need.


----------



## Fool'em (Sep 29, 2016)

Making a little progress. 
With all the other projects I've got going on and chasing kids around it's going slower than I'd like.


----------



## Fool'em (Sep 29, 2016)

I feel like I am running out of time for completion by Oct but as long as I get it done by nov 1 I should still feel pretty good about it. 
Closing the pool for the year tomorrow so that should help with available time.


----------



## Fool'em (Sep 29, 2016)

Some more progress on the shop
Getting closer to calling it done!

Replaced the door on the house and will be reusing the old one for the fur shed.


----------



## Fool'em (Sep 29, 2016)

Be moving in this week. 
Just in time to prep some traps and get a little scouting in for my mink line

Can't post pics tonight so you'll have to take my word for it. It looks great! Hopefully it's as useful as intended

Not bad for an amature wood butcher.


----------



## Fool'em (Sep 29, 2016)




----------



## Blaze (Oct 13, 2005)

Your fur shed looks great! Looks like a great place to put up your fur.


----------



## 574mag (Dec 29, 2017)

Very nice! I'm in the process of building mine. I'm putting in a second floor over my boat storage i n a polebarn. It'll be 14*24 when complete. I have the floor built, starting on the walls. I'll have wood and or electric heat. No water yet. I'm also putting in a ceiling fan in one corner to keep the air circulating without blowing directly on the hides. I'll have finished fur hanging outside of the heated area where the critters can't get to it easily. Big project. Along with the rest of the farm and job! Love it though.


----------

